# Club la Costa at Marina Park, Malaga



## silverfox1 (Jun 28, 2007)

I just put a unit on hold for Oct, 2008. I don't see a rating for this resort on TUG, (RCI resort # 2430). The reviews on RCI are very old. Has anyone been to this resort recently or know anything about it?
Thanks.
Gary


----------



## derb (Jul 3, 2007)

The reviews  in the RCI points section are good.  But I also would like to see a review on this TS.  I stayed at the sister resort at this La Costa complex and it was fine.


----------



## Harmina (Jul 3, 2007)

Gary, I would hold out for one the gold crown reorts in that complex. October should be an easy trade. We stayed at Club la Costa at Sierra Marina for 2 weeks during May of 2005. The resort that you are looking at is in the same complex. The Club la Costa is a huge complex with different phases.
Great location! We thoroughly enjoyed our 2 weeks there.


----------



## silverfox1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the information. We had looked at several of the Gold Crown resorts in the Club la Costa family, and narrowed down our choices by check-in date and the reviews. This one's RCI reviews were "very highly recommended" although the most recent review dates back to 2005. We didn't realize until after we had confirmed it that it was not one of the Gold Crown resorts. Now we're wondering if we made a mistake. Does anyone know if RCI will allow a switch to another resort within the same resort family without penalty? We're not sure if we should just hold onto this one and hope for the best or try to switch to one of the Gold Crowns within the Club la Costa family. Thanks.


----------



## Harmina (Jul 4, 2007)

It would probably be worth it to forfeit part of your cancellation fee & re-book. You could also wait until check- in, and if the unit is unsuitable, they would probably re-locate you to a better unit, based on availability. The staff at the resort were very friendly when we were there & would probably want to make sure you have a great vacation experience.


----------



## silverfox1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. We're going to wait awhile to decide what to do, and in the meantime maybe a more recent review will become available. I appreciate the help!


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 11, 2007)

*I too am looking for info on this resort*

Just decided today to try to book a trip to the south of Spain for April 2008. I also read the RCI reviews and it had the best reviews. What I liked the most was that the units supposedly have clothes dryers where alot of the other resorts don't. Now, this may have changed as the reviews are old.

Did you happen to recieve any more info from any other sources that you can share? What did you decide to do with the unit you had on hold?


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 11, 2007)

Harmina said:


> Gary, I would hold out for one the gold crown reorts in that complex. October should be an easy trade. We stayed at Club la Costa at Sierra Marina for 2 weeks during May of 2005. The resort that you are looking at is in the same complex. The Club la Costa is a huge complex with different phases.
> Great location! We thoroughly enjoyed our 2 weeks there.



If the resorts/phases are part of the same resort complex, will the quality of each phase vary that much? Did you see that they did? I did read that you can visit any of the sister resorts while staying there. Honestly, all I want is clean and hot water (which I understand is hard to get!) and the ability to do laundry so we can pack light  Oh, and I need a 2 bedroom as parents will be coming along too - that eliminated several of the higher TUG rated resorts that my trader pulled. Ah, the cost of bringing family along


----------



## silverfox1 (Aug 12, 2007)

We decided to stick with Club la Costa at Marina Park. We haven't been able to find any negative remarks about this resort, so we thought we'd give it a try, especially since the reviews on RCI, (even though they're 2 years old), were "very highly recommended". I did read somewhere, (not sure where), that the differences between the Club la Costa resorts that aren't Gold Crown and the resorts that are Gold Crown, are that there is no daily maid service or welcome package. I'm sure there must be other differences, but I haven't been able to find out anything else. Maybe someone else who has been to the  resort complex can give us more info. We've decided that as long as it's clean and comfortable, we'll be fine. We expect to spend most of our time out sightseeing anyway.


----------



## jlwquilter (Aug 12, 2007)

silverfox1 said:


> We decided to stick with Club la Costa at Marina Park. We haven't been able to find any negative remarks about this resort, so we thought we'd give it a try, especially since the reviews on RCI, (even though they're 2 years old), were "very highly recommended". I did read somewhere, (not sure where), that the differences between the Club la Costa resorts that aren't Gold Crown and the resorts that are Gold Crown, are that there is no daily maid service or welcome package. I'm sure there must be other differences, but I haven't been able to find out anything else. Maybe someone else who has been to the  resort complex can give us more info. We've decided that as long as it's clean and comfortable, we'll be fine. We expect to spend most of our time out sightseeing anyway.



I reached the same conclusion last night as you did. I am going to go for it if it's still available after I get my flights lined up. From what I gather from what I've read, here and on RCI, the resort group is very acommondating and I figure that if the place is REALLY bad, I can probably get moved to another sister resort. We are going in early April so not prime season. I don't anticipate that the resort will be an issue, just that I may have more of a chance of correcting the situation saticfactorly if it is a problem. And... hope springs eternal...how bad could the place have dumped in 2 years and the sister resorts in the same complex remain well respected??

And look, we go before you do so if it's bad, I can warn you and you may be able to change resorts!


----------



## mossimo (Dec 15, 2008)

*club la costa at marina park*

Well I just booked a week in August, 2009.  How was your trip and how was the resort.  Did you fly into Madrid or Malega.  Any tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jimster (Dec 16, 2008)

*malaga*

I stayed there- it is very nice.  Club Lacosta does a good job.


----------

